# Sunscreen for white cats



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

These blimmin' white ( well, after extensive dust bathing, dirty grey ) cats will be the death of me.
Sitting out in the sunshine just now, watching the gentle swirl of cat hair in the breeze ( yes, there really is THAT much cat hair in my garden that it is visible in the air! ) I started to worry about the ears of my precious little whities getting burnt.
Has anyone got any experience using a sunscreen that is safe and tolerable for cats?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

When Bumble my semi feral first moved in we used something like this ....Baby Suntan Cream | Sun Sensitive Protecting Suncare Cream | Simple . Unless things have changed there doesnt seem to be a "cat specific" sun block  My vet just recommended to use a high factor child sun screen
Sadly he did have to have an ear amputated within 6 months of "moving in", but I think it saved his other ear from damage although it was a bit of a performance trying to get it on his ear.We tried the block/spray but found them more difficult.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson is quite good and doesn't really lie in the sun but, when it is too hot, I put up our spare garden paraol for him and he heads straight under it. I know that he would just never do any form of cream on his ears and would be licking it off within seconds.

Have you got an old umbrella or parasol that you could try out and see if they will use it, to keep them out of direct sunlight? Most cats I've ever had love to lie under a brolly.

Here's Merson being cool - in more ways than one  :


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have found this product
Pet Screen --- Petremedies
which looks like it could be a good option. I guess I wont know if they will tolerate it till I try it!
MB....Merson is looking as GORGEOUS as ever, but so far the whities seem to enjoy lounging in the borders enjoying dappled sunshine rather than seeking shade :laugh:
These 'posh' moggies really are hard work, I tell ya!


----------



## Absentminded (Mar 11, 2012)

I was just thinking about this the other day. My vet said to use factor 50 baby sun cream. 
Charlie doesnt like having it applied, but he tolerates it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

(Pet Screen --- Petremedies)

At last  That looks like it should hopefully do the job PP's,good luck with it.
I know ,sadly, how easily white ear tips ,can be badly damaged and please folks remember it is not just white cats ,but white ear tips that can be burned and this can sometimes lead to skin cancer,resulting in ears being amputated


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Any children's sensitive sunscreen will be fine for cats. Just don't make the mistake my mum did by going for the sunscreen that starts off blue...


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I have found this product
> Pet Screen --- Petremedies
> which looks like it could be a good option. I guess I wont know if they will tolerate it till I try it!
> MB....Merson is looking as GORGEOUS as ever, but so far the whities seem to enjoy lounging in the borders enjoying dappled sunshine rather than seeking shade :laugh:
> These 'posh' moggies really are hard work, I tell ya!


I have used that product for a couple of summers now on Millie. She is ok with it as long as I spray the stuff on my fingers and then rub it on her ears. Makes dust stick beautifully when they have the obligatory roll in the dust too!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the links 

Seb's fur on his ears is quite fair and not as ginger as the rest of him, so have been thinking about getting some for him, I'm going to let him out around July time when he'll be a year old, so want to be prepared and be on the safe side.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Paddypaws said:


> These blimmin' white ( well, after extensive dust bathing, dirty grey ) cats will be the death of me.
> Sitting out in the sunshine just now, watching the gentle swirl of cat hair in the breeze ( yes, there really is THAT much cat hair in my garden that it is visible in the air! ) I started to worry about the ears of my precious little whities getting burnt.
> Has anyone got any experience using a sunscreen that is safe and tolerable for cats?


I used to use sunscreen on my white cats and I use it on my Dallies nose as well. But I can not for the life of me remember what it is called. I got it from my vet though and it is a spray which does not stain or smell too much. When I remember  what it is called I will post again.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I use this on Simba: protezione solare cani, gatti Bayer Crema Drematologica Bayer: prezzo, scheda e acquisto on-line su SuperPetShop.it
But I also saw this on Amazon which offers higher protection: http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetScreen-SPF23-Screen-Pets-Cats/dp/B000RY0GSU


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a birman and mixed breed cat. Both are ******/cream but with gingery/red ears (and noses/tails) will they be safe in the sun??


----------

